# Cinnamon is a mom



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Cinnamon gave birth to 9 babies today(saturday)at approx 5am


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

You should cull down to a smaller number. 5-7 is a good size litter.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations =) Yeh at the very most should be 7 or 8. Hope they are all well!


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

One of my meeceys always has HUGE litters.. 16+


----------

